# I Guess I'm Just A CowBoy Too.



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tripped across this article this morning. I thought it was a great read:

http://www.thetelegraph.com/news/opinion_columns/645895/Cowboy-lost-in-time-and-out-of-place

Looks to me like there might be a lot of cowboys on this group.

Ralph


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

We need to some how get the cowboy message back into the popular media. My dad grew up watching all the cowboy shows and I grew up watching Gi joe cartoons and reruns of bonanza those shows reinforced the cowboy message that my dad and grandfather was trying to instill in me . Most of todays shows and cartoons have no moral meaning to them, why?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Because society has gone to hell. Nobody cares anymore it seems. I teach my 5 yr old girl to work and whats right and wrong. She comes home from school saying daddy how come kids do this or say that. Its a full time job correcting her.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am cowboy.....or so I like to think of myself as one....I do wear the boots and the jeans....curse sometimes whence I shouldn't.....treat a woman like a lady....if she will let me...enjoy the countryside....appreciate sunrises and sunsets....like to see other hardworking folk be successful...love to see crops emerge....love the smell of fresh mowed hay.....and cattle manure....don't shy away if need be....and one other thing that the article left out about the word cowboy, when I am alone driving my pickup out a country road, I still like to "cowboy" my truck at 61. That was a great short read Ralph.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I was at one of those company meetings where they bring in outside speakers. One of the topics was about ethics and the speaker talked about "Cowboy Ethics". These were compiled to relate more to business rather than personal, but they're still pretty good stuff. http://www.cowboyethics.org/cowboy-ethics.html

Cowboy Ethics:


Live each day with courage.
Take pride in your work.
Always finish what you start.
Do what has to be done.
Be tough, but fair.
When you make a promise, keep it.
Ride for the brand.
Talk less and say more.
Remember some things aren't for sale.
Know where to draw the line.

In a lot of ways, I think this country is losing (has lost?) it's moral compass. All you have to do is to look at today's TV programs vs the programs many of us grew up with in the 60's and 70's. A lot of those shows were westerns and they always had a "moral to the story". You knew who the good guys and the bad guys were and the good guys usually came out on top. Even the shows with married couples such as "I Love Lucy" and "The Dick Van **** Show" showed the couples in separate, twin beds. Nowadays, a lot of TV shows can best be described as "soft porn".

And Lord, don't even get me started about politics in Washington......


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Because society has gone to hell. Nobody cares anymore it seems. I teach my 5 yr old girl to work and whats right and wrong. She comes home from school saying daddy how come kids do this or say that. Its a full time job correcting her.


Keep it up. One day she'll be telling her kids those same life lessons you taught her.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My first horse:















Looks a little like the Long Ranger's Silver. My great-grandfather built this for me when I was about three. He was right handy with a scroll saw--before he got electricity.

I still have this horse--and 15 others.

Ralph


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Im actually surprised how I changed her so fast. She was with her mother for 5 years. She grew up in a lazy handout eat junk and do what you want environment. I have had her since july 9. In 6 months she has gained healthy weight she mucks stalls she knows how to work for what she wants and has respect for rules and shes a whole lot tougher. It wasnt easy and my wife deserves alot of credit. I wouldnt change it for the world. She used to cry at the drop of a dime until I told her cowgirls dont cry lol. Her mother walked out on her. Never called her for Christmas. Today is her birthday I will be shocked if the phone rings. I cant believe my baby is 6 today.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Don't forget the importance of church also.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Chris Ledoux's "You Just Can't See Him From The Road"
Well you don't see him much on the big screen anymore
The kids don't ride along with Roy or Gene
And that ain't really him with all those feathers in his hat
And some frenchman's name embroidered on his jeans

Chorus:

But he's still out there ridin' fences 
Still makes his livin' with his rope
As long as there's a sunset he'll keep ridin' for the brand
You just can't see him from the road

Well he never learned to two step hell he barely learned to walk
But he's worn a lot of leather off the tree
He's had one or two good horses that he counts among his friends
He never drew a breath that wasn't free

Repeat chorus:

Well he's tall in the saddle short on the cash
The last to quit the first to buy the beer
Well he's a knight in leather armor still livin' by the code
That's made him what he's been a hundred years

Repeat Chorus:

As long as there's a sunset he'll keep ridin' for the brand
You just can't see him from the road


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sounds like me. Though i don't consider myself as a cowboy im a farmer and dairyman

Some of these wannabe citidiot "country kids" these days need to read this and take notes because they have no clue... there's more to it than ridding around in their jacked up diesel pickups that daddy bought them or wearing new boots and flannels or drinking and chewing. Makes me sick.... can't stand them. 
Sorry rant over


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

ontario hay man said:


> Im actually surprised how I changed her so fast. She was with her mother for 5 years. She grew up in a lazy handout eat junk and do what you want environment. I have had her since july 9. In 6 months she has gained healthy weight she mucks stalls she knows how to work for what she wants and has respect for rules and shes a whole lot tougher. It wasnt easy and my wife deserves alot of credit. I wouldnt change it for the world. She used to cry at the drop of a dime until I told her cowgirls dont cry lol. Her mother walked out on her. Never called her for Christmas. Today is her birthday I will be shocked if the phone rings. I cant believe my baby is 6 today.


Making great progress keep it up. Sounds like your doing a fine job. They grow up fast


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya your telling me. It seems like yesterday that she popped out lol. Im dreading the boyfriend stage. The baseball bat I mentioned in another thread might get some action


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> Ya your telling me. It seems like yesterday that she popped out lol. Im dreading the boyfriend stage. The baseball bat I mentioned in another thread might get some action


Do what a friend of the family used to. He had 5 daughters and before any boy could take em out they had to meet daddy Butch. Butch had a set of shoulders as wide as he was tall and a barrel chest, was also very quite. Anyway's when said boy showed up to pick one of his girls up he'd have his wife send em out to the hog barn where Butch always kept a few piggy's back in need of castrating. Butch would grab a pig, drop em head first into a barrel while holding the rear legs over the edge of the barrel and quick as a wink would have Mr Piggy castrated and then would usually toss piggy jewels towards the boys feet. He never said a word, just had a big grin about the time piggy testicles landed at the boys feet. All five daughters had a wedding ring on their fingers for a good while before their first child was born.


----------



## oldcboy (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes folks -gotta say as an old"geezer" on here I am glad I knew a lots of what I thought were old timers.Maybe it is just me -but I think our country has lost some moral compass? Money was a necessary item to those men but they would sooner die or go broke then break their moral code.Their word was steel and their equipment was leather and wood. God help us try to carry on their traditions!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

oldcboy said:


> Yes folks -gotta say as an old"geezer" on here I am glad I knew a lots of what I thought were old timers.Maybe it is just me -but I think our country has lost some moral compass? Money was a necessary item to those men but they would sooner die or go broke then break their moral code.Their word was steel and their equipment was leather and wood. God help us try to carry on their traditions!


80% of people dont know how to spell moral nevermind know what they are. Handshake deals are long gone. Now you have to sign something similar to a will for any transaction. Makes me want to buy land in the middle of no where and get away from people.


----------

